# Info on DRI



## Jzman1p (Jun 20, 2019)

I have been looking at wyndham timeshares but notice DRI has great wolf lodge places to stay at..can anyone give me some basic info on DRI? Point based is see but is it similar to wyndham?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 20, 2019)

Jzman1p said:


> I have been looking at wyndham timeshares but notice DRI has great wolf lodge places to stay at..can anyone give me some basic info on DRI? Point based is see but is it similar to wyndham?


They get limited availability in great wolf lodges and you are looking at a lot of points per night to stay there.  I don't think it would save you much over paying directly to stay.  Stays in the hotel unit -start at 2000 points with a minimum of 3 night stay.  6000 points would probably run you over $1000 in MF.  So to stay in the lowest possible season for 3 nights would be at least $1000 in MF and availability is limited.

Typically Diamond has MF at or higher than Marriott with more lower quality resorts and worse customer service IMO.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 20, 2019)

DRI is broken down into various Collections - USA, Hawaii, Europe, Embarc, etc. There are actually several different Collections in the USA. if you buy from DRI you have a 13 month Reservation Window in your Home Collection and a 10 Month Booking Window in all other Collections. If you buy resell you can only use your Points to Book directly into the Home Collection to which the Points belong. You would have to trade through II to Book into other Collections.


----------

